# DDM 55w HID's - need advice



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey all,

So I am about to submit an order on DDMtuning.com but need to get some opinions about the 55watt HIDs. First off I want a pure, crisp white headlight and Ive heard the 35w DDM's are pretty low key, maybe even dimmer than the stock lighting. So I figured I'd put 55w 5000k's in my lows but now I'm being told by DDM they recommend using the $12.50 fused harness they sell separately. Is this really necessary or just a waste of space and $ under the hood of our goats?

Also, has anyone had trouble with 35w 5000k's in their fogs? Where do you guys hide the ballasts for them?

Thx in adv!


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

i dont have a gto but the 35s were plenty bright on my cobalt. the ballasts are really slim and hide very well. im interested in responses tho. cuz im gonna be getting a gto here soon. the harness for the 55w ones is so that you dont overdue ur stock wiring.

they dont come stock with hids in the projectors right?


----------



## X-Ravin (Oct 6, 2010)

I have DDM 35W 6000k's in my lows and they are very bright. If you do get 55W, make sure your headlights are adjusted low enough so that you aren't blinding people. As for the relay, that may be needed to get them started since they will have a big inrush current.

As for color, remember that the 55's will wash out a bit on color, so a 6000K will probably be near pure white, as the 35's just have a hint of blue. I've seen several people have kits in their fogs with no problems, with some 3M adhesive pads you should be able to stick them anywhere with a flatish surface. Those slim ballasts are pretty small. I plan on doing my fogs with 5k's after I move.


----------



## snoot (Dec 1, 2010)

I just installed the 35 watt 6000k from DDM tuning. Very nice and pretty easy. I like others who were expecting vast light output because I just went to HID's was let down. Its an expectation kinda thing. Reality is they are much brighter than stock and with just a hint of blue look very cool. Lower your expectations and you will be happy with 35 watt kit. I did order a 55 watt kit with 8000k bulbs just to experiment.


----------



## snoot (Dec 1, 2010)

I also think the "frosted" lens cover on the low beam is knocking the output down a bit.


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

what size bulb do you guys use? and do you really have to drill into the piece like that how to shows?


----------



## snoot (Dec 1, 2010)

H11 bulb. I currently have a 6000k temp bulb with an 8000k bulb on the way. Yes you do have to drill a 1 inch hole. Power for the existing bulb is already present inside the housing so you need to get it back out to go to the ballast and the output of the ballast back into the bulb


----------



## Zdeuce4 (Dec 3, 2010)

oh ok. makes sense. i know what to do from there then. i did that on my cobalt projectors.


----------



## GoatPwr (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know how the installation for the fused harness goes? It looks a little confusing.


----------



## snoot (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah some directions on this would be good. I have it but didn't use it cause I have the 35 watt kit installed. I may need it with the 55 watt kit I'm getting though. I assume the ring terminals go right on the battery. How the rest goes IDK.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

It may go directly to the battery.


----------



## snoot (Dec 1, 2010)

OK - got my 55 watt ballast and 8000K bulbs from DMM tuning today and put in the ballast. With 6000K bulbs - brighter and more white. Put in the 8000K bulbs and I'm a happy camper now. Again brighter and back to just a hint of blue. I did not need to use the harness with the relay. They fire right up and do not flicker.


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

i also just installed the DDM 55w kit with 6000k bulbs. no harness.. they fire right up. no flicker.. could not possibly light any faster


























































fog lights are nokya hyper yellow 2500k non HID bulbs
high beams are Hoen xenonmatch


----------



## snoot (Dec 1, 2010)

They do look good man.


----------



## x2jesse1x (Feb 26, 2011)

GET the harness just to be safe. Its worth protecting your stock wiring from over heating and melting


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

if i were to do it again i'd probably get the harness.. but so far no problems and i've used them a lot.


----------



## 2006KJ (Jan 3, 2011)

snoot said:


> They do look good man.


thanks! :cool


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Are you guys using the Raptors or the Slim Ballast editions?


----------



## wysocki396 (Oct 6, 2011)

im looking for a hint of purple? is that possible to have that and still stay bright? and what bulb are yal using the h1?


----------



## Papa Rad (Apr 30, 2012)

maybe an old thread here, DDM doesn't have the bulb number for the fogs, is there another number that will be close enough? 
@2006KJ still running ok w/o the harness?


----------



## JNeg13GTO (May 2, 2012)

I emailed DDM before I purchased my lows and fogs and they told me H10's for the fogs. Sure enough, they worked. 

I got the 5000k 55w kit and didn't feel like risking my wiring on my DD car, so I got the cheap harness. Why risk it if it costs less than most 24-packs? Lol


----------

